# RS Turbo engine bay clean up



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello, as part of restoring my Fiesta RS Turbo I would like to bring the crossover intake pipe and manifold back up to scratch.....at the moment the alloy is a dull grey. I'm thinking of removing and getting them aqua blasted (need to find someone near Mansfield/Notts) which should refresh them, but what would people recommend to maintain that "just as new" appearance? I don't want to paint as been down this route before.
Thanks.


----------

